# Puzzled by paribasin algiers answer to my question



## drjohn (Nov 30, 2015)

*Hi, 

PUZZLED BY PARIBAS IN ALGIERS ANSWER TO MY QUESTION "Can I withdraw my funds (deposited in dollars) in Algiers in dollars (check from SSA, the USA)? THEIR ANSWER WAS NO. WHY? ANYBODY KNOWS? I DON'T TRUST THEM. SOMETHING IS FISHY HERE. My friend has a account with CPA in Algeria in foreign currency and he deposits and withdraws in foreign currency all the time. I'll be trying AGB next. HELP.

Hi,
I'm retiring now in Algiers. I went to the local Paribas to inquire about opening a checking account (Serenity account I think) to deposit my retirement monthly checks from the USA in dollars and I've asked:

"Can I withdraw my funds in Algiers in dollars? and was told "You can open an account in both dollars (from the USA) and dinars BUT you can only withdraw your funds in DINARS unless you want to buy a plane ticket." WHAT? I asked THAT AGAIN ON ANOTHER VISIT just to be sure. Same answer. 

Is this information accurate? If it is (can't withdraw my retirement money in dollars), what is the reason for that? they said it's Algerian policy. I don't believe them.. My friend has a account with CPA in Algeria in foreign currency and he deposits and withdraws in foreign currency all the time. HELP.

Thanks,

DR. JOHN*


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have moved you over to the Middle East and North African section to see if we can find an answer to your question. That said, each country has its own banking regulations and it is entirely possible that there are some pretty bizarre restrictions on bank transactions.

Have you considered asking CPA directly? (It may depend on which foreign currency your friend is using.) 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

